# A reminder for our friends and family who get their news and medical advice from Facebook and Dr Phi



## Alex (25/10/15)

A reminder for our friends and family who get their news and medical advice from Facebook and Dr Phil






https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic..._reminder_for_our_friends_and_family_who_get/

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------

